# Lowe's Irwin Marples router bits



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I was at Lowes a few weeks ago and noticed they got rid of all the Skil and Bosch router bits the normally sell and have replaced them with the Irwin brand exclusively. Anyone ever use these? Better than the previous brands? I've recently fell in love with the Freud quadra cuts ($$) but have plenty of the Skil and bosch that aren't too bad. Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmm not sure why the pic turned sideways


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

flitemedic13 said:


> Hmm not sure why the pic turned sideways


Dumb smart phone! 

Crop your image in the phone, even if you don't crop anything, just use the crop tool, then save it. It should post properly then. I have had the same problem.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

flitemedic13 said:


> Hmm not sure why the pic turned sideways


Maybe you shouldn't be taking pictures while the pilot is banking hard for a turn? 

Thanks for your service as a Flight Medic--and i'd much rather meet you at a WW show than professionally!!

earl


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't noticed that because of not having shopped at Lowe's for Router Bits recently. I have had good performance from those Bosch bits, but not-so-great from the Skil - but, to be honest they were cheap enough to be considered "disposable". If I see some of those Irwin Marple's bits, I will buy a set and try them out - one can never have too many router bits or clamps! I've learned I-M is a decent name for chisels that are reasonably priced.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well if they are as good as marple sawblades they will be a great bargan . For 35 bucks at lowes you will get the best crabide tipped blade with almost no tear out in plywood or pine. I've used them for a year never been sharpend. On my table saw and radial arm saw. I'm sure they are not as good as forrest but I can't affored .


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

The sawblades are made in Italy .


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the input. I didn't too much care for the Skil bits either but they serve their purpose as toss-aways I guess lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just returned from our local store. They still have the Bosch router bits. Of course, that may change.


----------

